# Moving to Cairo - need lots of advice



## kiro

Hello, Hello, Hello

I will be moving to Cairo in next couple of months, my company is relocating me there for a 3 year contract. I am a single man, coming to live by myself. Not too much in to night life, but a proximity to expat communities would be nice. My company has facilities in 6th of October area. So I am looking in that area. I will have a driver, but I hate sitting in a car for more that 30min, and my job requires me to be on call 24/7.

My relocation agency will find me a place, but I would still like to hear any stories (good and bad) about move to Cairo. What did you miss the most, what to bring, where to meet people, how much are the nice 1 bedroom apartments, what are the watch-outs, what not to do. 

Any, and I mean any advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for the future responses, and I hope to hear back from you, who knows maybe we can go for a coffee when I come there.


lane:


----------



## cairo

welecome to Cairo
is it ur 1st time?
i am sure it will be a gr8 experience that u will enjoy alot
i think also if u live in 6 oct u wont have to stay in the car more than 30 mins as 6 oct isnt crowded as down town


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the Forum Kiro.

I do not live in the 6th of October area so will leave it up to others to help you with the expat community part.

One bedroomed flats are very few and far between if they exist at all.

Traffic/ driving and pollution are a nightmare here and your drive from the airport to home will probably have you sitting on the edge of your seat, insist that you wear a seat belt you driver may have tucked the seat belts behind the seats (a very common practice ).

If you are a non smoker you will find it hard as even in the non smoking areas people smoke.


You will however find the day to day grind of housekeeping easy.. everyone has a maid and your washing and ironing can be sent out for a few pounds.

Everything can be delivered.. even a small bar of chocolate, you just phone your local shop and they send it up.

Best of luck 

Maiden


----------



## kiro

Cairo - Thank You for the response

Yes this is my first time in Cairo - and first time in Africa EVER. I was born in Croatia, and went to school to USA, now i work for a big international company so i will be traveling all over Africa and Asia, whit station being in Cairo. 

Yes - right now i am thinking of living in 6th of October, but i am open to suggestions in a vicinity.





cairo said:


> welecome to Cairo
> is it ur 1st time?
> i am sure it will be a gr8 experience that u will enjoy alot
> i think also if u live in 6 oct u wont have to stay in the car more than 30 mins as 6 oct isnt crowded as down town


----------



## kiro

Maiden - Thanks for the response.

Do you know of any websites that you trust with apartments renting. My relo company will take care of it, but i would still like to check places on my own. 

I am a smoker that is trying to quit, i do not see Cairo a place to do so as i read that EVERYBODY smokes. 

I like the response about the maid, as i will be working long hours. Can you trust the people with your keys, and if you have any company that you trust. 

Also, what should i bring with me. I have one shipment with air,and everything else with a boat. What should i include in my first shipment with air. Like what kind of items you can not find there.

Thanks for any and all the help.




MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the Forum Kiro.
> 
> I do not live in the 6th of October area so will leave it up to others to help you with the expat community part.
> 
> One bedroomed flats are very few and far between if they exist at all.
> 
> Traffic/ driving and pollution are a nightmare here and your drive from the airport to home will probably have you sitting on the edge of your seat, insist that you wear a seat belt you driver may have tucked the seat belts behind the seats (a very common practice ).
> 
> If you are a non smoker you will find it hard as even in the non smoking areas people smoke.
> 
> 
> You will however find the day to day grind of housekeeping easy.. everyone has a maid and your washing and ironing can be sent out for a few pounds.
> 
> Everything can be delivered.. even a small bar of chocolate, you just phone your local shop and they send it up.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Maiden


----------



## Beatle

kiro said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello
> 
> I will be moving to Cairo in next couple of months, my company is relocating me there for a 3 year contract. I am a single man, coming to live by myself. Not too much in to night life, but a proximity to expat communities would be nice. My company has facilities in 6th of October area. So I am looking in that area. I will have a driver, but I hate sitting in a car for more that 30min, and my job requires me to be on call 24/7.
> 
> My relocation agency will find me a place, but I would still like to hear any stories (good and bad) about move to Cairo. What did you miss the most, what to bring, where to meet people, how much are the nice 1 bedroom apartments, what are the watch-outs, what not to do.
> 
> Any, and I mean any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for the future responses, and I hope to hear back from you, who knows maybe we can go for a coffee when I come there.
> 
> 
> lane:


Hi

Congratulations on the job.

As MS said, one bedroom flats are hard to find but presumably the relocation agency will take some of the pain out of flathunting. Not sure of the cost of one bedroom apartments in 6th of October. As a very rough guide, you should be able to get a decent one bedroom flat for around 3,000-4,000LE in Egypt. I would suggest you see the flat though before you commit to a long term rent, even if it means spending a couple of nights in a hotel when you first arrive. I have seen gorgeous flats in blocks where lifts don't work etc - you need to check that ACs etc work.

I wasn't aware that there was a particularly big expat community in 6th October but in all honesty it's probably preferable to live closer to your work and then travel for socialising. You tend to find a lot of the expats in Zamalek, Maadi and Al Rehab.

There are a variety of ways to meet people - various expat clubs such as the BCA (there is a sticky on this) or sports clubs if you are into sports. I have never found it difficult to meet other expats in Cairo.

You can buy most Western products in Cairo - there is a huge shopping centre called CityStars which isn't cheap but is handy when you realise you have forgotten something. And there are a variety of Western supermarkets. There have been a number of threads on this forum about what people miss from home.

You should be prepared to spend more than 30 mins in cars though or you will never venture out of your flat.....

Good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland

kiro said:


> Maiden - Thanks for the response.
> 
> Do you know of any websites that you trust with apartments renting. My relo company will take care of it, but i would still like to check places on my own.
> 
> I am a smoker that is trying to quit, i do not see Cairo a place to do so as i read that EVERYBODY smokes.
> 
> I like the response about the maid, as i will be working long hours. Can you trust the people with your keys, and if you have any company that you trust.
> 
> Also, what should i bring with me. I have one shipment with air,and everything else with a boat. What should i include in my first shipment with air. Like what kind of items you can not find there.
> 
> Thanks for any and all the help.





If you do not give up smoking then I would suggest that you do not smoke local cigarettes as I know engineers who come to Cairo to refit the tobacco plants and they have told me that they are disgustingly filthy and people are smoking the sweepings from the floor. However as a life long non smoker I advise you to give up now 

Maids are easily found and there is no need to go through an agent but no I would never advise you to leave them in your house by themselves, the same goes for workmen who come in to do repairs, deliver items etc you must be with them at all times. I have had Egyptian, Moroccan, Sri Lankan and Filipino maids and in my opinion the Filipino maids are the best for cleaning and trustworthiness but of course there are always exceptions to the rules. 


You can find everything here other than good pork products, you may have to shop around but you will find what you are looking for. Something I have never been able to find is a cheese wire but I can live without it.

It can be cold here in winter and if you have an electric blanket I would suggest you bring it as it will make a big difference. Shoes are either very expensive or dirt cheap and it shows. Bring a winter coat and woollens you will be glad of them. 

Maiden.


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> If you do not give up smoking then I would suggest that you do not smoke local cigarettes as I know engineers who come to Cairo to refit the tobacco plants and they have told me that they are disgustingly filthy and people are smoking the sweepings from the floor. However as a life long non smoker I advise you to give up now
> 
> 
> NO, no no! Go on, Smoke local . I did. I smoked the local Malboro when I first moved to Cairo and then I started to get shortness of breath and headaches. After few months I got so sick of it that I had to quit, just like that, cold turkey. Haven't smoked ever since and Im pretty sure I never will again. And all thanks to the local malboro.


----------



## cairo

hey Kiro
i am sure it will be a very challenging experience 
i advice that u live in 6 oct
as 4 maids easily found but my advice never keep them alone


----------



## amghiant4

Hello, my name is Ghisela and my husband will be working at the project Marassi about 65 miles west of Alexandria. I will go later with my two kids age 7 and 11. Does anybody have any advice if we should live in Alexandria or 6th of October city? I would like to keep my kids in a american school over there. My husband is willing to commute back home on the weekends, and I would like to live in a residential compund.


----------



## MensEtManus

Gisela: Alexandria and 6th of October are way too far from each other. 

In Alexandria you have the following options:
1) Purely American schools like Shutz (Schutz American School) and ASA (:: The American School of Alexandria (ASA) ::)
2) Purely British schools (Home)
3) Egyptian schools offering both the American and British Diplomas. 
4) French Schools & the German School (which is quite good). 

Schutz has tuition of around $10,000 per year (It might have increased).
Egyptian schools offering American diplomas have a much lower tuition rate.


----------



## Hurghada

Hi, are you still looking for a place in King Mariout?


----------



## samehelbenhawi

Hi
welcome to Cairo, i'm sure it will be an unforgettable experience for you
i do live in 6th of october , very nice neighbourhood
Will be glad to assist you when u arrive
just buzz me and then we can connect
Take care and have a safe journey





kiro said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello
> 
> I will be moving to Cairo in next couple of months, my company is relocating me there for a 3 year contract. I am a single man, coming to live by myself. Not too much in to night life, but a proximity to expat communities would be nice. My company has facilities in 6th of October area. So I am looking in that area. I will have a driver, but I hate sitting in a car for more that 30min, and my job requires me to be on call 24/7.
> 
> My relocation agency will find me a place, but I would still like to hear any stories (good and bad) about move to Cairo. What did you miss the most, what to bring, where to meet people, how much are the nice 1 bedroom apartments, what are the watch-outs, what not to do.
> 
> Any, and I mean any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for the future responses, and I hope to hear back from you, who knows maybe we can go for a coffee when I come there.
> 
> 
> lane:


----------



## noor_h04

samehelbenhawi said:


> Hi
> welcome to Cairo, i'm sure it will be an unforgettable experience for you
> i do live in 6th of october , very nice neighbourhood
> Will be glad to assist you when u arrive
> just buzz me and then we can connect
> Take care and have a safe journey



Hello, 
I read that you live in 6th of October and we might be moving there within the next year. I've read nearly everything about Egypt but I was wondering, is there a big expat community in 6th October ? I read that there were just a few nationalities living there, is that true ?
Even though were moving I would like to stay close to my community, it's nothing personal, I just want to be reminded of home as much as possible. 

thank you for your help


----------



## Chill

Hey Kiro,
I would strongly urge you to consder living in Zamalek. My husband works in the 6th of October and like you didnt really want to commute (more than 30 mins). I wanted to live in Maadi. So our middle of the road was Zamalek, its on the right side of town for 6th October, my husband leaves about 7am and it takes 45 mins and he leaves work at 4pm and on average 45 mins. 6th of October is very isolated and theres not a hell of a lot to do, as we see it, its better set up for families. For a single young guy you have more options for dinners, downtown and just generally things to do in Zamalek than you would in 6th October. I will write more later, 
Chill


----------

